# can we get a 2nd printing of Whitewater of the Southern Rockies?



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I have that one, and a Western Whitewater, and Alaska, fast and cold, and scores of others that are out of print. Many of them are outdated and would need work to reprint, which costs $. I'm hoping that Tom Martin and Whittis come out with a Dolores rivermaps, though I have 2 of Dimocks(?) from the 90's.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

They are currently working on a second edition with more wonderful beta. Last I talked to Kyle they were planning to include more II-III runs, and update photos, access info, etc.

I heard a rumor recently that they were getting close to wrapping it up.

Certainly be nice to hear an update from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Funny, that this post came up. We reached out to them this morning. Here is the response I received:
"We are working on the new edition, however are now reluctant to give any time estimates. We were hoping to have it out this spring, but the project has been delayed, and I can’t offer a firm eta.

Sorry! We’ll keep you posted when it’s closer to being ready."


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Jhit said:


> --- Look I like Christmas Jesus best. when you ask the questions you get to ask the jesus you like.


I'm with Tom Waits. Gotta have a Chocolate Jesus.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

hopefully they up their sandbagging, the first one is far to accurate


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Jhit said:


> I have a mamba 8.6 i got for less than the 460 dollars this book goes for on the web.


Happy to let my copy go for the low low price of $400. Duct tape binding reinforcement free of charge.


----------



## kram (Mar 22, 2017)

Posting to find this thread again in case there's an update


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I have one in pretty much perfect shape that I got just before I moved away from Durango. 
What do you have to barter?


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

I have a copy in new condition. I'd be open to bartering as well.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Or there is this:
Books - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone have contact info for either of those guys? thx


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like Logan does. Lmyers.

Really, though, the future guides will be online and printable. Especially if in any protected areas. Maybe like USFS, Maps, River and BLM, Maps, River


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Classic!



Jhit said:


> The first print is worth more than a bible signed by 8lb 6 oz Jesus. His little baby Jesus hands just a written his signature on the front cover with his golden fleece diaper, unknowing but still omniscient. Its worth more than a 1st edition Walt Whitman covered with crumbs of john Steinbeck. I have a mamba 8.6 i got for less than the 460 dollars this book goes for on the web. It is time for a second publishing. it'll go quicker than pancakes at Oprahs house. Quicker than a trump twitter.


We are deep in the process of a second edition. We will need a little patience as we work to make sure it is thoroughly updated with all of the latest beta and has 300-400 NEW full color photos for your enjoyment! As DRE mentioned the timeline is a little in flux, but it will likely be released next spring. We can use your help too. If there is beta that is out of date on runs you know well or you have fantastic photos you'd like to share –*hit us up! We'll make ya famous. So get out, enjoy the snowmelt and try to have enough patience to not trade a perfectly good creek boat for an outdated relic! 

Cheers,
ES


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Evan! I'll be glad to send y'all my full wrietup on the Wheat Ridge Daily run! 

SYOTR,

-AH


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Consider not including certain runs with sensitive or illegal access in the 2nd edition.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Any beta for the northern rockies? Mt and idaho would be great additions and mt surf is worth more than my truck.


----------



## gilles (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the status on release dates for this new edition?


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this old thread from 2017 that says we are getting a new guide book?


----------



## MoabRyan (Feb 24, 2021)

So here we are again! Any chance this is coming to Fruition? I understand it’s a huge undertaking. Probably more work than I’ve done cumulatively in my life. I do appreciate the work. Just curious if I can pay you for it!


----------

